# Reserve Enrollment PT Test Current and Upcoming



## Emilio (30 May 2013)

Hi everybody, I just came back from speaking with a recruiter and found out their is a new physical fitness test for recruits, this PT replaces the old test
of 19 pushups, 19 situps, and a 2.4k run. In it's place their is a combination of exercises with a 20kg bag. Though i do not fully remember the exercises as far as I
could tell the bag is used in many different ways in order to increase your heart rate (running,lifting,dragging). The recruiter I spoke to told me the changes 
came within the last few months, maybe I had just been completely oblivious and am retelling old news, but from what I could tell physical fitness has
been still judged on this forum through the old test. If any recruiters could please respond with the full details of the new test, it would be of great help. Thank you.


----------



## Davidson22 (30 May 2013)

The new fitness testing is called FORCE.
https://www.cfpsa.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Emilio (30 May 2013)

Thank you that is exactly the information I needed  ;D


----------



## Eowyn (30 May 2013)

From the CANARMYGEN 006, para 8.

8. FITNESS TEST FOR RES F RECRUITS.  CURRENT PRACTICE HAS P RES 
RECRUITS DOING CF EXPRES TEST BEFORE THEY ARE ACTUALLY ENROLLED.  
THIS PRACTICE WILL CONTINUE DURING FY 13/14.  SUBORDINATE HQ S WILL 
BE INFORMED IN DUE COURSE OF THE NEW PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING MODEL 
TO BE USED FOR RES RECRUITS STARTING IN FY 14/15.


----------



## Flying Golf Cart (5 Nov 2013)

Hi folks,

First, I tried to find the answer to my question already but every time I use the Search option, it tells me that the server is busy. I will ask it but if the answer is somewhere already just give me the link and it'll be really appreciated. So here it is; I have my Fitness test tomorrow to join the reserve as ACISS and I'm going to have to do the stairs (never heard of that?), , 75kg hand-grip, 19 sit-ups and 19 push ups. I used to be quite in good shape and thought I still was (haven't been active a lot in the last three months because of work) so I called yesterday afternoon to book the test at my local Nautilus Plus and I was confident that I'm going to nail it.

So, yesterday night I decided to test by myself before going tomorrow. 19 sit-ups, no problem. Stairs? I have a pretty good cardio and I can climb 764 stairs without any problem or chest pain. Hand-grips? I have no idea and I have small hands but I think my grip is strong enough. So, where I'm worried is the push-ups. I barely did 15 but it was after having dinner with friends at a restaurant. However, I tried again is morning and only did 15 in a row. It surprises me because I can do chin-ups and pull-ups quite easily.

Basically, my two questions would be:
1. Is there a time limit for the push ups or I can do them in like a minute or two?
2. If I fail the push ups or the handgrips, or both, will I have to do the test again? Can I?

And also, a third question would be:
What do you recommend to eat before? My test is on the afternoon so I should have light breakfast, mostly carbs, skip lunch and drink a lot of water?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2013)

Flying Golf Cart said:
			
		

> Basically, my two questions would be:
> 1. Is there a time limit for the push ups or I can do them in like a minute or two?
> 2. If I fail the push ups or the handgrips, or both, will I have to do the test again? Can I?



1.  No time limit, but they must be continuous; no stopping/pausing.
2.  Yes.  More than likely.

I Googled "CF Expres test step test" and the 5th hit is a PDF manual that should have all the info you require.


----------



## Flying Golf Cart (5 Nov 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## runormal (5 Nov 2013)

Figure I'd add in one more thing.

When I applied in 2011, I failed my fitness test the first time, I think I only did 17 push ups. When I practiced at home I did my form completely wrong I could do 25 my way but not enough for the pass when I did them properly. 

1. Already answered

2. CFRC used to pay for the first two fitness tests and after that you would have to pay PSP for any after that. When/If you fail I think there is a 2 week wait period. (Not sure if it changed, that's how it worked back in 2011) 
Here is a resource for push ups. http://www.hundredpushups.com/#sthash.L8DhZXQ3.dpbs 6 weeks to 100 pushups. 

3. I wouldn't worry to much what you in terms of food. Its only 19 pushups, 19 sit ups and a step test. The whole thing will take roughly 10-15 minutes. But I wouldn't recommend going to a buffet before lunch either, just eat what you'd normally eat. What I would recommend is not to do any exercises the day before just to give your body time to rest.

For your grip strength questions,

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112689.0.html

Look at reply 1

Cheers,


----------



## mrjasonc (5 Nov 2013)

Flying Golf Cart said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> First, I tried to find the answer to my question already but every time I use the Search option, it tells me that the server is busy. I will ask it but if the answer is somewhere already just give me the link and it'll be really appreciated. So here it is; I have my Fitness test tomorrow to join the reserve as ACISS and I'm going to have to do the stairs (never heard of that?), , 75kg hand-grip, 19 sit-ups and 19 push ups. I used to be quite in good shape and thought I still was (haven't been active a lot in the last three months because of work) so I called yesterday afternoon to book the test at my local Nautilus Plus and I was confident that I'm going to nail it.
> 
> ...



Maybe I am mistaken .... however I am pretty sure you are working yourself up for nothing. CFRC do your "Medical" Your physical fitness test (Expres Test) is done at BMQ. Your medical will consist of a single push up or 2, a sit up amongst a few other very simple things. Perhaps reserves (if thats what you applied for) do things a little different.


----------



## flatlander13 (5 Nov 2013)

In general, I believe reserves do the fitness test as part of their application process.


----------



## Flying Golf Cart (5 Nov 2013)

It is part of the application process for the reserve indeed. I called and I delayed the fitness test for two weeks to be sure that I'll be ready and in the best shape possible because the cold probably doesn't help. I still have my medical exam and my interview next week.


----------



## Ice97 (11 Nov 2013)

Flying Golf Cart said:
			
		

> Basically, my two questions would be:
> 1. Is there a time limit for the push ups or I can do them in like a minute or two?
> 2. If I fail the push ups or the handgrips, or both, will I have to do the test again? Can I?



1.  Already been answered.  Like they already said.....there is no time limit....but you cannot stop.  If you are told your form is not good ie.  hands too far apart, hips are stuck up.....you have to correct it on the fly.

2.  There is no probably.....you fail any part of the express test and you have to retake it.  You fail one part....and you retake the entire test again.  The Push-ups seem to be the issue for most people.  Not so much an issue of cranking out 20....but rather cranking out 20 with perfect form.  

I found that proper form was the hardest part when doing pushups.  Your hips like to go up which can cause your back to arch....and you can't tell.  When practicing many years ago for the exress test I would lay a mirror down sideways so I could tell if my back was arching.  It won't help everyone out there.....but it worked for me


----------



## SkyZ (11 Nov 2013)

I was under the impression that they are doing the new CF FORCES Test from now on. Are they still doing the CF Express?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2013)

Yes, until 1 April 2014.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Nov 2013)

The OP's question has been answered.

---Staff---


----------



## armrecceman (20 Dec 2013)

With the phasing in of the FORCE test as the sole fitness test for the CF in the new year (1 Apr 14, I believe, is the "big day" so to speak), what will happen the the fitness test required in the application process for the reserves? Will reserve applicants still do the EXPRES with step test (that is what I think it is, someone please correct me if I'm wrong), or will the CFRCs be required to administer to them the FORCE eval? Thanks!


----------



## Vanguard48 (22 Dec 2013)

I spoke to my recruiter about this same situation a month ago. I was told yes you will have to do the FORCE testing, not the EXPRESS. But by all means keep working at it and exceeding the bare minimum standards as well at taking a peek at what the FORCE test requirements are and go above them.

Most importantly talk to your recruiter about this. They most likely have the answer to your question.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Dec 2013)

Step test is no longer done IIRC (last time I did it was in '99), EXpress will probably (my opinion) disappear once FORCE is enforced...


----------



## Oscar590 (22 Dec 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Step test is no longer done IIRC (last time I did it was in '99), EXpress will probably (my opinion) disappear once FORCE is enforced...


I did the step test as part as my physical test for the reserves (along with the push ups & sit ups) back in February.


----------



## aquaholic75 (23 Dec 2013)

Step test was still used at my reserves fitness test done a week ago.


----------



## Polesco (6 Jan 2014)

Hi
I'm just about to join the Reserves (My tests are in a week) and I was worried about the physical aspects of the tests. I'd like to think that I'm fairly fit, as I played football at school for the past 3 years, and I downhill ski all winter, but I was recently sick and bedridden, so some of my muscle mass has deteriorated, and I'm nervous about the push-up and sit-up parts of the test. Will I fail completely if I can't do them all? (I can do the allotted 19 of each, but not usually after running and swimming)

Thanks,
Polesco

(P.S, I have read all the guidlines and agreements, so plz don't yell at me)


----------



## runormal (6 Jan 2014)

Polesco said:
			
		

> Hi
> I'm just about to join the Reserves (My tests are in a week) and I was worried about the physical aspects of the tests. I'd like to think that I'm fairly fit, as I played football at school for the past 3 years, and I downhill ski all winter, but I was recently sick and bedridden, so some of my muscle mass has deteriorated, and I'm nervous about the push-up and sit-up parts of the test. Will I fail completely if I can't do them all? (I can do the allotted 19 of each, but not usually after running and swimming)
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



You fail one you fail them all.

If you don't think you will pass, call the RC and see if you can schedule it a week or two later. That being said, you do have a week still to train and that should give you enough time to get over 19. I also do recall they used to pay for two express test. You could also train this week and then see how you do. If you fail do it two weeks later.

When I did my express test there was no swimming or running just a step test and then the push ups, sit ups and grip test.


----------



## Tape (6 Jan 2014)

You still have a week to train, just work on what you're not good at. The physical test is pretty easy, and if you have trouble doing the physical test, I can tell you that you will have a much harder time when you're training during BMQ. 

There will be no swimming involved, unless stuff have changed. You'll be given a short break for each test.

And, yes you will fail the physical test if you fail one of the tests. But you will be given another opportunity to try it again.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jan 2014)

Tape said:
			
		

> You still have a week to train


Long enough to tear your muscles and be weaker for the test


----------



## Marchog (7 Jan 2014)

I also confirm that the step test is still used. I just did it today. Mind you, if the change is in April I guess that doesn't mean much.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Jan 2014)

Merged several similar threads about preparation (or lack thereof, and ensuing anxiety) for the Reserve enrollement PT test.  Since in the most recent post the OP's most pressing question was answered, I will be locking this as well, since the older posts had been locked.  If you have a compelling reason to add something PM me.  

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca


----------

